# HR2x receiver lockups today (10/6/2008)



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

As many of you already no doubt know, many (if not all) HR2x receivers locked up sometime in the early morning hours of October 6, 2008. At this time, I do not have any information as to the cause. I've asked and I may or may not get an answer.

For the most part, a simple red button reset (RBR) or power cycling the receiver by pulling the power cord out of the wall has resulted in the receiver working properly again. Unfortunately, we are also seeing folks that are needing to repeat this process again as the day progresses.

At this point, if you find that your receiver is locked up or unresponsive, the only solution is to reset it. I'll let you know as I get more information.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DIRECTV has identified an issue with the transmission and is in the process of correcting it.

I'll let you know if I hear more.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Progress is being made, but the situation is not yet complete .. 

There is a possibility that your HR2x (or R22) receiver will be automatically restarted this afternoon (or early evening for East Coast) ..


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

OK .. Just got the final confirmation ..

If your receiver was restarted after 2:35pm ET, then you are all set. What this means is that whatever was causing it to be locked up has been corrected. If you are unsure and want to be sure, then you can safely restart your receiver again now, but you do not necessarily have to do this.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Some folks are noticing that their receivers are restarting automatically now .. This is expected.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

As you have undoubtedly noticed by now, a number of receivers were reset today in an effort to correct a broadcast anomaly. At this point, things should be stabilizing for the most part.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's the official word straight from DIRECTV's website:

DIRECTV.com


> Need help with your DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR or DIRECTV Plus® DVR receiver?
> October 6, 2008
> 
> In our effort to improve and expand our service, we experienced a temporary technical glitch. If your HD DVR or DVR receiver is not responding to your remote control or front panel commands, you can resolve this issue by pressing the red "Reset" button located inside the small door on the front right corner of your receiver. Please allow about 15 minutes for your receiver to complete the resetting process. Once completed, your picture will return automatically. Unfortunately, any show you may have scheduled to record earlier today will not be available on your DVR.
> ...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Things should be mostly settled down at this point .. Tomorrow should be a better day for everyone.


----------

